# Vessel: ELEKTRA ; Voyage ID: CA029-ELX



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

Who has their car in the CA029-ELX?

I dropped my car off on July 9th in Hamburg after my ED.

So I finally got to check it today, my dealer said that they could not track it via the "normal" process since my car is said to be already "delivered" so they called BMW Canada to check it, but hasn't got back to me yet.

Today been searching the forum for various links and I finally found one that works for me. Maybe others might have worked if I put the correct info...

Voyage Information:
Voyage ID	CA029-ELX
Vessel Name	ELEKTRA
Departure Port	BREMERHAVEN
Departure Date (Est.)	22-Jul-2010
Destination Port	HALIFAX
Destination Date (Est.)	02-Aug-2010
Bill of Lading	DE1017061
Bill of Lading Date	07/12/2010

This is a bit confusing to use
https://att.2wglobal.com/gstattweb/ocean.do?method=displayOceanQuickSearchResult

Better one...
https://eurodelivery.ehharms.com/Edts/audi/Default.aspx

It looks like this is where ELEKTRA is now...

Ship Location
http://www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/shipposition.phtml?call=SIWB


----------



## luxun54 (Sep 24, 2005)

BRAISKI said:


> Who has their car in the CA029-ELX?
> 
> I dropped my car off on July 9th in Hamburg after my ED.
> 
> ...


Our cars are together again on the Elektra! I picked up two days before you at the Welt, and dropped off 4 days before you (5 July) in Amsterdam. I have been using the same links as you to check the progress of the Elektra. You're the next stop (Halifax), mine gets dropped 2 days later in New York/Newark.


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

Port Country Arrival Departure

BREMERHAVEN GERMANY 22/07/2010 23/07/2010
ZEEBRUGGE BELGIUM 24/07/2010 25/07/2010
SOUTHAMPTON UNITED KINGDOM 26/07/2010 26/07/2010
HALIFAX, NS CANADA 02/08/2010 02/08/2010
NEW YORK, NY U.S.A. 04/08/2010 04/08/2010
BALTIMORE, MD U.S.A. 06/08/2010 06/08/2010
BRUNSWICK, GA U.S.A. 09/08/2010 09/08/2010
GALVESTON,TX U.S.A. 13/08/2010 13/08/2010


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

luxun54 said:


> Our cars are together again on the Elektra! I picked up two days before you at the Welt, and dropped off 4 days before you (5 July) in Amsterdam. I have been using the same links as you to check the progress of the Elektra. You're the next stop (Halifax), mine gets dropped 2 days later in New York/Newark.


Cool... It just left UK so its on my way now...


----------



## kwoolf1 (Mar 7, 2010)

My 535i is aboard too. Dropped off in Munich on July 11th. Elektra is finally hitting the open ocean. Anyone doing PCD? I'm still debating it.


----------



## Limmerfest (May 29, 2010)

I'm onboard as well!


----------



## atolius (Jun 10, 2010)

My M3 is on the boat too. According to Harms tracking site destination port is Newark and ETA is Aug 4 , arriving two days after Halifax..


----------



## kwoolf1 (Mar 7, 2010)

My CA emailed me yesterday and said I would be able to pick-up at the dealership August 11th. I dropped off July 11th so that would be exactly 1 month. I'm not keeping my hopes up but that would be pretty sweet if he's right!


----------



## tunafish (Dec 27, 2009)

My 535i is also on the Elektra. Dropped it off in Munich on July 9. I am using PCD so it will be dropped off in Brunswick GA on Aug 9. Not sure how long it will take to clear customs and be trucked to SC. Apparently, I can't schedule PCD until it clears customs.


----------



## kwoolf1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Tunafish-
I asked my CA about PCD and he said it would be there around the same time as dealership delivery (August 11th). I still have time to change to PCD so maybe I'll see you down there. I picked up a dark graphite non-sport 535i and love it. What did you get?


----------



## tunafish (Dec 27, 2009)

Cashmere Silver Metallic w oyster/black nappa


----------



## Limmerfest (May 29, 2010)

kwoolf1 said:


> My CA emailed me yesterday and said I would be able to pick-up at the dealership August 11th. I dropped off July 11th so that would be exactly 1 month. I'm not keeping my hopes up but that would be pretty sweet if he's right!


Kwoolf - I'm in Chicago so we will most likely be on the same transport from Baltimore. What dealership did you purchase from?

I used Laurel in Westmont.

What did you get?


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

kwoolf1 said:


> My CA emailed me yesterday and said I would be able to pick-up at the dealership August 11th. I dropped off July 11th so that would be exactly 1 month. I'm not keeping my hopes up but that would be pretty sweet if he's right!


Thats what I was told as well, for here in Canada  but I expect mine to first week of September. I just dont want to expect it too early just in case...


----------



## kwoolf1 (Mar 7, 2010)

any pics?


----------



## kwoolf1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Limmerfest said:


> Kwoolf - I'm in Chicago so we will most likely be on the same transport from Baltimore. What dealership did you purchase from?
> 
> I used Laurel in Westmont.
> 
> What did you get?


I used Elmhurst. Pharding really did all the leg work, I rode around on his coat tails. I never even heard of ED six months ago, now I'm an addict.

Isn't westmont getting racing equipment or something?


----------



## luxun54 (Sep 24, 2005)

I like the answers you guys are getting (a week after port) better than the answer I got from my CA , which was between two and five weeks after arrival :yikes: in Newark to here in the DC-area. He does a lot of EDs, so he may have a good current picture, or he may just be trying to manage (lower) expectations, which is probably what I would do if I had to deal with a bunch of crazies like us who watch shipping charts on a daily basis. :loco:


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

Here is the update where Elektra is...


----------



## wonpal (Apr 16, 2010)

*I'm on it too*

535i Black/beige


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks like the ship will be docking very soon in Halifax, but too bad its holiday here in Canada...


----------



## Limmerfest (May 29, 2010)

thanks for the updates Braiski.....anxiously awaiting the 6th when it arrives in Baltimore......


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

```
Status  	                Status Location                   	 Date
                                                                         (DD-MM-YYYY HH:MM:SS) 	 Status Quantity
   
 
[B] DISCHARGED [/B]	                 HALIFAX, NS    	         02-08-2010 18:03:41 	 1
 LOADED ON VESSEL 	         BREMERHAVEN  	 23-07-2010 12:55:09 	 1
 RECEIVED AT TERMINAL 	 BREMERHAVEN  	 20-07-2010 14:35:49 	 1
 BOOKED 	                         BREMEN 	                 12-07-2010 13:04:03 	 1
```


----------



## Jacksdad (May 9, 2010)

My 335d is on that vessel too. Also doing PCD.


----------



## wonpal (Apr 16, 2010)

*Update?*

Today is the scheduled arrival day at Newark port. Any news anybody?


----------



## Christopher K (May 11, 2010)

Last I heard it sank. 

Looks like it arrived according to the tracking site.


----------



## wonpal (Apr 16, 2010)

*Thank you*



Christopher K said:


> Last I heard it sank.
> 
> Looks like it arrived according to the tracking site.


Thank you for the update.


----------



## kwoolf1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Almost in Baltimore. Go under bridge, please go a little faster than 1 knot.


----------



## Limmerfest (May 29, 2010)

Ship: Elektra
Status Details 
Status Status Location Date 
(DD-MM-YYYY HH:MM:SS) Status Quantity 



DELIVERED FROM BALTIMORE, MD 06-08-2010 08:00:00 1 
DISCHARGED BALTIMORE, MD 06-08-2010 03:36:00 1 
LINER RELEASE BALTIMORE, MD 05-08-2010 12:54:31 
CUSTOMS RELEASE BALTIMORE, MD 05-08-2010 00:00:00 
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 23-07-2010 20:20:00 1 


They made it a day early into Baltimore! What does the "Delivered From" status mean? I'm guessing it is on its way to Chicago......excellent.


----------



## luxun54 (Sep 24, 2005)

Limmerfest said:


> Ship: Elektra
> Status Details
> Status Status Location Date
> (DD-MM-YYYY HH:MM:SS) Status Quantity
> ...


Mine is also in "Delivered From" status in NY, but does not indicate "Customs Release" -- not sure what this means in comparison, but maybe others (JSpira, perhaps?) have insight? :dunno:

DELIVERED FROM NEW YORK, NY 05-08-2010 08:00:00 1 
DISCHARGED NEW YORK, NY 04-08-2010 08:00:00 1 
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 23-07-2010 12:46:16 1 
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL BREMERHAVEN 20-07-2010 15:44:08 1 
BOOKED BREMEN 06-07-2010 09:11:43 1


----------



## tunafish (Dec 27, 2009)

*Where is she?*

Anyone know where the Elektra is now? 24 hrs ago she was leaving Baltimore for GA. I will pick up my 535i at the SC PCD. Anyone else on the same schedule?


----------



## tunafish (Dec 27, 2009)

where in the world is the Elektra? She left Baltimore 4 days ago and was supposed to be in Brunswick by now. any ideas?


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

tunafish said:


> where in the world is the Elektra? She left Baltimore 4 days ago and was supposed to be in Brunswick by now. any ideas?


You can check it here....

https://att.2wglobal.com/gstattweb/ocean.do?method=getDefaultOceanQuickSearchPage
Put your VIN on the Cargo ID on the right side...

You can also check the location of the ship
http://www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/shipposition.phtml?call=SIWB

Port Country Arrival Departure

BREMERHAVEN GERMANY 22/07/2010 23/07/2010
ZEEBRUGGE BELGIUM 24/07/2010 25/07/2010
SOUTHAMPTON UNITED KINGDOM 26/07/2010 26/07/2010
HALIFAX, NS CANADA 02/08/2010 02/08/2010
NEW YORK, NY U.S.A. 04/08/2010 05/08/2010
BALTIMORE, MD U.S.A. 05/08/2010 06/08/2010
BRUNSWICK, GA U.S.A. 08/08/2010 08/08/2010
GALVESTON,TX U.S.A. 11/08/2010 12/08/2010

Looks like its arriving on the 11th


----------



## luxun54 (Sep 24, 2005)

BRAISKI said:


> ```
> Status  	                Status Location                   	 Date
> (DD-MM-YYYY HH:MM:SS) 	 Status Quantity
> 
> ...


Do you have your car yet?  Since you landed first, all of us south of the border figure whenever you get yours, maybe ours are a few days away from redelivery...


----------



## atolius (Jun 10, 2010)

I was on Elektra with ETA on Newark port for 08/04. Today I checked BMWNA portal vehicle tracking section and it says your vehicle is en route to preparation center. Does anybody know if it means it cleared the customs already? Any insights appreciated..

Thanks


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

luxun54 said:


> Do you have your car yet?  Since you landed first, all of us south of the border figure whenever you get yours, maybe ours are a few days away from redelivery...


Nope, not yet 

I am getting really anxious. I was informed it will take about 1 week with customs and about another week for transportation.

If that's correct I should have my car by this weekend if not, next week.

Halifax Port is about a 1,837 kms (1,141 miles) to my dealer. Plus the trailer will be dropping off cars to other dealers as well.

Too bad I don't know where exactly the car is


----------



## luxun54 (Sep 24, 2005)

luxun54 said:


> Do you have your car yet?  Since you landed first, all of us south of the border figure whenever you get yours, maybe ours are a few days away from redelivery...





BRAISKI said:


> Nope, not yet
> 
> I am getting really anxious. I was informed it will take about 1 week with customs and about another week for transportation.
> 
> ...


Just learned from my dealer that mine arrived at VPC today, he says to expect it in 7-14 more days. Sounds like he will get it while I am on a 10-day business trip, just to prolong the torture! :bawling:


----------



## tunafish (Dec 27, 2009)

*PCD from the Elektra*

Anyone else with a car on the Elektra who is doing PCD in SC? I understand the car was unloaded Aug. 8. Anybody have any news about their car?


----------



## atolius (Jun 10, 2010)

luxun54 said:


> Just learned from my dealer that mine arrived at VPC today, he says to expect it in 7-14 more days. Sounds like he will get it while I am on a 10-day business trip, just to prolong the torture! :bawling:


Does anybody know if arrival to VPC means car already cleared the customs?

Thanks


----------



## atolius (Jun 10, 2010)

i assume nobody on this thread got their cars . this wait is killing me softly


----------



## Limmerfest (May 29, 2010)

it's killing me LOUDLY.....

I was told last week it would arrive Tues - Thurs.....so I was pumped and made sure I had everything ready to go.

Then on Monday it was .... more like Thursday or Friday. No problem with that.

I email my CA on Thursday afternoon because I was going to take a half day at work to go pick up on Friday.....and she tells me that my car is still waiting for transport at the Port!

I almost lost it......but am now over it. I feel that all my excitement died because of the build up for this week.....now i'm just bitter.


----------



## BRAISKI (Jan 25, 2010)

Damn this is bothering me a little bit... What makes it worst for me is that I no longer have a car. So it sucks walking, bus or biking. But I guess its worth the wait in the end.

So I just found out that it has to go to a Distribution Center then it will go to my dealer. Its not yet @ the DC when its there it will take 2-4 days before it will be loaded on a transport to my dealer.

What makes it worst is that my family, friends and co-workers are asking me, do you have your car already? When does it arrive? Where is it? Thats long! How can you sleep at night? Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------

